# Female humping male



## whaleyk98 (Feb 25, 2010)

So I have been trying to breed my female forever and I have had her indoors under constant light to try and hopefully bring her into heat. Well today I put her in with the buck and he was very interested but she wouldnt lift for him. After about 5 mins of this she turns around and starts humping him, very intensly at times with lots of fur pulling as he just sits there calmly and lets her .....I was very curious as to know if this is normaland if this means that indeed she is finally coming into heat. It became tiring after about 20 mins and no "completion"so I took her out and brought her back inside. Im going to try again this afternoon and see what happens. Any thoughts??


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 25, 2010)

You can always help her. I mean by holding her and go underneth her and held her up alittle.


----------



## emilyasb (Feb 25, 2010)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> So I have been trying to breed my female forever and I have had her indoors under constant light to try and hopefully bring her into heat. Well today I put her in with the buck and he was very interested but she wouldnt lift for him. After about 5 mins of this she turns around and starts humping him, very intensly at times with lots of fur pulling as he just sits there calmly and lets her .....I was very curious as to know if this is normaland if this means that indeed she is finally coming into heat. It became tiring after about 20 mins and no "completion"so I took her out and brought her back inside. Im going to try again this afternoon and see what happens. Any thoughts??



I think Misty has a good idea, and you should try that - although you don't want to 'freak' out your female rabbit by doing so. Try it first and see if she's okay with it and maybe it might 'spark' something in her 

Also, she could be trying to dominate your buck. I had two females who would constantly hump one another, and they were just trying to show the other who was boss, or the leader. To me, this sounds like what your female is doing to your male. Because of this she may never let your buck mount her to breedsince she feels like she is the more dominant one out of the two. If he tries to, she may turn on him and they may start fighting, but I'm no expert.

Hopefully someone elsewho's bred rabbits before canmore sufficiently help you


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 25, 2010)

I would say if he wasn't trying to mount her and she was wanting to breed - she was trying to show him what he is supposed to do.

Some breeders do table breeding (where they hold the doe and help her stay still while the male breeds her).

I tend to do "lets go play in the dog kennel" breeding where the girls can run around (since in nature they would do a lot of chasing and playing until the female decides to breed). 

One of the things I have found to be a big help (if you're not using the buck's cage) - is to make sure the buck is used to the area you're breeding in first...otherwise his curiousity will make him want to look around and the doe will feel scorned.

Also - I had one buck who had a stuffed animal that lived with him - and he wouldn't breed if the stuffed animal was around because he was too busy trying to "protect" his stuffy.

Take the stuffy out - and he'd breed.

Then he wanted his stuffy back..


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 25, 2010)

lol... stuffy back


----------



## whaleyk98 (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol..well I can say that he doesnt have any stuffys to contend with.I have tried table breeding and helping her out but my buck will not cooperate when i try to help, its like hes saying, um, I can do this myself thanks. They were taking turns humping each other but she wouldnt lift for him. Im assuming shes just not in full blown "heat" yet. Im going to try an area with more space so she can run around with him and see if that helps. Keep your fingers crossed and thanks for the replies everyone =)


----------



## MyRabbits (Feb 25, 2010)

Can you check her to see if she actually is in heat? Just roll her over and look at her vulva. If she is ready to breed it will be bright red to purple.

I have had a doe mount a buck. She wasn't really very much in heat, and she got a false pregnancy out of the entire exercise.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 1, 2010)

So I have been trying for the past week twice a day. I tried tabletop, different buck,letting them run together on the enclosed porch, everything.When(everytime) I put her in with the buck the first thing she does is fling pee everywhere. Then she proceeds to mark everything (chin rubbing) including him, his toys and the whole cage.He tries like heck humping the crap out of her and relentlessly pursuing her around the cage...or wherever I put them...but she just wont lift that butt of hers. She doesnt fight....but god is she stubborn.I dont know what else to do. Is it pointless to keep trying with her?


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 2, 2010)

By the way, she is a virgin doe if that matters any.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 3, 2010)

THWACK! I was hit by the gender fairy. Well guys...I found out what the problem was,lol.


----------

